# Need very urgent help on network activity



## amjath (Jul 30, 2015)

Guys,

What is my pc is downloading from BSNL server

*i.imgur.com/fzqc9Rk.png

need help

- - - Updated - - -
     [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION],     [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION],     [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION], @whitestar777,    [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -
    [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION],    [MENTION=149570]ASHISH65[/MENTION]

very strange activity so thats y hurry

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] hope you could help

- - - Updated - - -

Also I checked the ip, it is showing as hostname.

Am I peering?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 30, 2015)

403 Forbidden

Seems like network test

Try restarting the router/modem. Also, log-off and login your PC's user account.


----------



## amjath (Jul 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 403 Forbidden
> 
> Seems like network test



Even though my browser and any application requesting internet is closed i see an activity. Why i can see only downstream no upstream.

I cant restart my pc as Windows 10 is installing


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 30, 2015)

amjath said:


> Even though my browser and any application requesting internet is closed i see an activity. Why i can see only downstream no upstream.
> 
> I cant restart my pc as Windows 10 is installing



Then that's probably Windows 10 installing updates in the background.


----------



## amjath (Jul 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Then that's probably Windows 10 installing updates in the background. Try disconnecting the PC from the internet.



Windows10 download is over. Also hostname was msedge.net when downloading updates

- - - Updated - - -

Any log to check hdd writes


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

Don't worry, it's downloading your Win 10 update if you are still not updated. Or some other requested background stuff (check with wireshark or another packet analyzer)

I see the same and the request URL is *aupl.v4.b1.download.windowsupdate...._9d40e15f430ab89a1eabb165acbf40c9f07d18bb.esd

So basically your requests are routed through your ISP. That's why you see bsnl ip there.

Network stack



> Internet Protocol Version 4, Src: 192.168.1.2 (192.168.1.2), Dst: 117.239.240.24 (117.239.240.24)
> Transmission Control Protocol, Src Port: 55882 (55882), Dst Port: 80 (80), Seq: 1, Ack: 67863, Len: 361
> Hypertext Transfer Protocol
> GET /d/updt/2015/07/10240.16384.150709-1700.th1_clientpro_ret_x64fre_en-us_9d40e15f430ab89a1eabb165acbf40c9f07d18bb.esd HTTP/1.1
> Host: aupl.v4.b1.download.windowsupdate.com


----------



## amjath (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] thats quite relieving but my downloads are over it says "Preparing for installation" 

Even though it is downloading why route by ISP since I see direct MS hostname few minutes ago


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 30, 2015)

^ That link's file's size is 2.61 GB 
Source: IDM 

That's windows 10 pro iso  (source: reddit)


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

amjath said:


> Thanks [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] thats quite relieving but my downloads are over it says "Preparing for installation"
> 
> Even though it is downloading why route by ISP since I see direct MS hostname few minutes ago



You can capture using wireshark and find out what else it is downloading. Even through your downloads are over MS might be downloading few other things.

I am not sure why ISP ip is showing. May be because it's a background process.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ That link's file's size is 2.61 GB
> Source: IDM
> 
> That's windows 10 pro iso  (source: reddit)



Looks like good chunk of windows 10 setup.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]
check this location
C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\8f36b36c5f97d84a69eedf4ec27435ec\

8f36b36c5f97d84a69eedf4ec27435ec name may be different

content:
BITD3D6.tmp
state
WindowsUpdateBox.exe


----------



## amjath (Jul 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ That link's file's size is 2.61 GB
> Source: IDM
> 
> That's windows 10 pro iso  (source: reddit)


[Strike]You mean to say there is an ISO also downloading in background. Actually I kicked one in evening but cancelled it.[/strike] nvm you meant faun

Anyway restarted the machine my machine said installing updates 1 of 1 and I'm waiting for more than 20 min and no sign of restarting. Something screwed 

- - - Updated - - -

As mentioned by [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] it is Windows update via ISP

*i.snag.gy/Jc266.jpg

my download again starts from 99%, what a confusion


----------



## Anorion (Jul 30, 2015)

what does it say on screen
give it time, don't interrupt


----------



## amjath (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm in peace now 

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> what does it say on screen
> give it time, don't interrupt



I have 80240020 error after downloading need to check what it is

- - - Updated - - -

My whole download is officially screwed


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

Well that means you can create bootable iso from that esd file 

ESD to ISO - Create Bootable ISO from Windows 10 ESD File - Windows 10 Forums


----------



## amjath (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] the download was corrupted anyway. Downloaded iso instead. 
You can lock this thread, so for bothering everyone over a noobish question


----------

